# I'm country and I know it



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

I thought y'all would get a kick out of this :lol:


----------



## DoubleJ2 (Feb 12, 2011)

haha love it


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

I am glad my sense of humour is stupid enough to find this funny! LOL :lol:


----------



## equine711 (May 28, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

these boys are great! and certainly not hard on the eyes!


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

lilkitty90 said:


> these boys are great! and certainly not hard on the eyes!


I was thinking the same :wink:


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

haha i can't help but look, wish we had cowboys around here like that!


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

omg that is hilarious!!! Love it!!!


----------



## Hoofprints on my heart (Apr 27, 2011)

LOL!!! I couldn't stop laughing


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

*scarred*


----------

